# pas de protection pour ipad qui reste a la maison?



## yabr (28 Mars 2011)

bonjour

j'envisage de ne pas proteger mon ipad qui reste à la maison....

quel interet de la protection ecran,puisqu'il est en verre et donc ne raye pas???

j'envisage par contre de coller(si je trouve cela)
3 patins silicones transparents sur son dos pour eviter qu'il ne se raye une fois posé???
qu'en pensez vous???
savez vous ou trouver cela???

merci


----------



## esquisse1 (28 Mars 2011)

yabr a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> j'envisage de ne pas proteger mon ipad qui reste à la maison....
> 
> ...


Tu fais comme tu veux, mais même en restant à la maison et étant soigneux,j'ai preferé mettre une cover à mon iPad.Le verre se raye quand même (le verre de mon iPhone est rayé malgré le soin porté)Si tu ne veux pas l'enfermer dans une cover,choisi plutôt une coque transparente,ton histoire de patins en silicone,c'est bof bof...


----------

